# Chuck Norris; Educator



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

So what business does an anti-choice meme have here? Off topic or not.


----------



## Piney Creek (Jun 18, 2015)

I smell the stench of a festering troll.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

When Chuck Norris jumps into a pool, he doesn't get wet, the water gets Chuck Norris..


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...I'm conflicted about abortion. On the one hand, it's killing children, but on the other hand, it's giving women a choice...

:rofl:


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Over 55 million aborted. The Nazis killed over 6 million. But we take the morale high ground. Killing is killing. But that's our choice.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

This forum is SO not the platform for this. Mods?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

flipgun said:


> This forum is SO not the platform for this. Mods?


id have to politely disagree, this is in the "general off topic" area. besides, i started the post, i say let it ride.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Phoul Mouth said:


> So what business does an anti-choice meme have here? Off topic or not.


post your own pro-choice meme if you desire. off topic or not.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Tentacle Toast said:


> When Chuck Norris jumps into a pool, he doesn't get wet, the water gets Chuck Norris..


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Cjw said:


> Over 55 million aborted. The Nazis killed over 6 million. But we take the morale high ground. Killing is killing. But that's our choice.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Imperial said:


> Phoul Mouth said:
> 
> 
> > So what business does an anti-choice meme have here? Off topic or not.
> ...


I have no interest in coming to a HOBBY forum and jamming my POLITICAL opinion down other peoples throats, thus creating a toxic environment. Especially not if that opinion might alienate an entire gender from a great hobby.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Phoul Mouth said:


> post your own pro-choice meme if you desire. off topic or not.
> 
> So what business does an anti-choice meme have here? Off topic or not.
> 
> I have no interest in coming to a HOBBY forum and jamming my POLITICAL opinion down other peoples throats, thus creating a toxic environment. Especially not if that opinion might alienate an entire gender from a great hobby.


understood. and i do find it a shame that people take it so personal that one would choose to feel alienated from the forum. opinions are just that, someones view. whether its the same as yours or different, in the end, you choose how it will affect you. have a great thanksgiving !


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Edit: Deleted post, completely pointless.

@mods, intelligence dictates this thread is just going to cause problems and doesn't deserve to live.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Sir, I know that you style yourself as a humorist, Which could lead oneself to being a Satirist or a Cynic, however, this is not a subject that lends itself to being lampooned for entertainment. A woman that I could not force to be a mother forced me to be a father. I reiterate that that this was not the place to promote a personal agenda nor to provoke a hot topic for the sake of engendering a debate of a complex moral dilemma. I am probably failing to express myself properly, but my point is that this ain't funny Dude and this is not the place to do this.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I locked myself out of my car across the street from an abortion clinic once. They are NOT the people to ask for a coat hanger in a bind...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I don't want to hear any other views or opinions my safe space is getting violated. Now back to watching videos of baby ducks and kittens.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Phoul Mouth said:


> So what business does an anti-choice meme have here? Off topic or not.
> 
> i agree totaly put this crap else where some other site not on a sporting fourm !


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Imperial said:


>





Imperial said:


> This has no place on this fourm i come here for the sport not for other peoples political ideology
> 
> i hope the administrators lock this out or remove this thread


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I thought off topic was for non slingshot related topics guess I was wrong. I know there's been a lot of different topics discussed non sporting and non slingshot on this off topic forum. But I guess times change.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

wow, i didnt think that this would cause so much . . . sensitivity(?) on here. i didnt post it as a "political agenda" or what not. i only posted it because i found his wording interesting.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Cjw said:


> I thought off topic was for non slingshot related topics guess I was wrong. I know there's been a lot of different topics discussed non sporting and non slingshot on this off topic forum. But I guess times change.


same here. i guess i should seriously consider as to whether or not ive outstayed my time here. i thought things other than slingshots could be discussed here with no one getting b-hurt of some sort. especially on a internet forum, where one can just disagree and just leave it at that .


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Come on you know you can't say anything in our society that anyone disagrees with or people get butt hurt. You should know better. Now back to my safe space.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Well personally i really don't give a flyin F

for "Pro choice" or " Pro life " they both can

take a flyin leap i beleive in "What ever rocks your World "

i apologize if i came off brutal to this post no not butt hurt one bit

but theres a place for everything !


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I agree but I think sometimes we let our feathers get ruffled to easily .


----------

